# Have you taken the CPMA?



## Mjones7

I am considering taking the CPMA exam. Has anyone sat for this exam and is able to offer some guidiance as to what to expect or a recommended study guide? Your reply would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance for your reply and suggestions.


----------



## tmcmahan

I recently took the cpma exam and missed passing by 1%  I did take the 2 day class prior to the exam and used the study guide. I felt there was material on the exam that we did not cover in the class, a lot of compliance questions. good luck  I am taking the exam again this month.


----------



## Mjones7

tmcmahan said:


> I recently took the cpma exam and missed passing by 1%  I did take the 2 day class prior to the exam and used the study guide. I felt there was material on the exam that we did not cover in the class, a lot of compliance questions. good luck  I am taking the exam again this month.



Best wishes...next month you will ace it!


----------



## lec121661

*Cpma exam*

I just recently took the two day training class as well in Jacksonville at the conference. I thought it to be beneficial. I can say that the class was a great help in understanding certain criteria. I am just waiting for my results as well, I felt good after taking the exam so maybe that is a good sign


LaTanya Cross, CPC,CCS-P


----------



## Mjones7

lec121661 said:


> I just recently took the two day training class as well in Jacksonville at the conference. I thought it to be beneficial. I can say that the class was a great help in understanding certain criteria. I am just waiting for my results as well, I felt good after taking the exam so maybe that is a good sign
> 
> 
> LaTanya Cross, CPC,CCS-P



Wish you well thanks for your feedback.


----------



## m.j.kummer

*Cpma exam*

I took the two day training course offered by NAMAS.  The study guide published by NAMAS was a simple review of the regulations; it contains the 1995 and 1997 E&M Guidelines and few practice questions and scenarios.  It was very basic.  It was not helpful to me; however, many of the people that I spoke with at the conference that took the course felt it was beneficial.

I thought the study guide written by Deb Grider was more appropriate and beneficial.  You can purchase it from the AMA, from the AAPC, Amazon.com, BARNES & NOBLE, e-bay, etc.
Here is the information about the publication.
Medical Record Auditor, Second Edition  
Softbound with perforated answer key, 8-1/2" x 11", 366 pages  
ISBN#: 978-1-57947-884-1 
Item#: OP301007 
Authors: Deborah J Grider, American Medical Association 

The Medical Record Auditor, Second Edition is less expensive and provides a lot more information and practice scenarios.

Which ever way you go, I wish you success.


----------



## Kstrobel

*Karen Strobel CPC,CPMA*

I took the CPMA course thru NAMA'S as well. I have coded E&M for over 5 years. We didn't follow the study guide real close during the class, and I felt that you must over it in your spare time. It will explain several questions that are asked on the test, and how to answer them. I think if you do that you will not have a problem passing. Good Luck!!


----------



## melzinser

M.J.   Have you taken the CPMA exam?


----------



## lec121661

*Cpma exam*

Well I have taken and failed the CPMA exam but i have rescheduled to take it in september give me more time to study and use the deborah grider book as a tool. 

I kind of felt this would happen,but i will not give up. second time i will pass with flying colors


----------



## CJTURNER

results our in


----------



## lec121661

*cpma*

cj how did you do on the exam?


----------



## m.j.kummer

*CPMA Exam*



melzinser said:


> M.J.   Have you taken the CPMA exam?



Yes I have and I passed!  Deb Grider's bood was very helpful and if you study it you will do well on the exam.


----------



## arizona1

*study guide*

What is the study guide?
I purchased Deborah Grider's book and a CD came with it, is this the study guide?

Thank you


----------



## keke74

The CPMA Study guide can be purchased on the following website: www.namas-auditing.com.


----------



## ajfinn0216

I have found that Deb Grider's book is a much more complete study guide than that put out by namas.  That so called study guide is nothing more than a bunch of power point slides with little information


----------

